
Show HN: Create a Digital Story - litehousepress
https://litehouse.press/
======
litehousepress
Hello Hacker News,

we had created tool, where you can create your next digital story or featured
article. Just enter your story and upload media.

You can download created story as a full html code or html snippet, which you
can enter into your popular CMS like Wordpress or Joomla or any other one.

Any feedback is welcomed.

thanks a lot

